# Fortis Square GMT just arrived!



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Man I love this watch. The 38mm stated size has always kept me away from this piece, but it really is surprising how large it wears. I can honestly say it looks very similar in size to my Cosmo Chrono, even though the cosmo is 44mm. I included a pic of the Cosmo Chrono too just for comparison. The dial on the Square GMT is freakishly clear, and at first I thought the crystal was missing... seriously, it is the clearest crystal I've ever seen and the dial is spectacularly easy to read.

I really prefer this model to the regular Square due to the arabic numbers all around the dial (except 12 and 3). I also think the red date wheel is neat, and different. Also it has a 24hr chapter ring with am and pm denoted by grey and black respectively. It is very subtle and I didn't even notice the two colours on the chapter ring for the first few hours I owned the watch.

This model is apparently only available for purchase on Swiss Air flights or through Swiss Air. The leather strap is embossed with the swiss Air logo and is super thick at the lugs, yet pliable and comfortable at the buckle.

I think this one will hang around for a while... an my wife has already claimed it if I decide to let it go. She loves it.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

VERY Nice! You learn something everyday. I did not know the Fortis Square came in a GMT model. Congrats on a fantastic pick-up. I will be making my first entry in Fortis club tomorrow grabbing a regular Square. :-!


----------



## eurocopter (Nov 16, 2007)

Beautiful Square Mark. I didn't know it's available for purchase on flights. My impression was that it was issued to crew members only.
And congrats on your 1000th post.


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, nice one. I saw this in the Fortis catalog but always believed, like eurocopter, that it was a limited edition made for the pilots and thus not available to the general public. If indeed it could be purchased thru the airline I would have to find an excuse to fly Swiss International.

It definitely looks cool as there are so few square tool watches!


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

The guy I bought it from said he bought it on a flight home from last years Basel. Thats all I know. So I can't say for sure. Trustworthy guy so I have no rerason to doubt him.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

dude, that really is sharp.
I too like it much better than the regular Square that I had.
you know who to email when *'the time'* comes! ;-)
Caroline and I will be fighting over that one. haha


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

cuckoo4watches said:


> dude, that really is sharp.
> I too like it much better than the regular Square that I had.
> you know who to email when *'the time'* comes! ;-)
> Caroline and I will be fighting over that one. haha


Don't hold your breath... this one is looking like a keeper. :-!


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

i took luftansa from frankfurt to toluse 
i saw this watch in luftansa/ swiss air duty free catalog.

i was considering it...but they dont have it in stock


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

p3l3r said:


> i took luftansa from frankfurt to toluse
> i saw this watch in luftansa/ swiss air duty free catalog.
> 
> i was considering it...but they dont have it in stock


Curious... how much was it?


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Mark, I'm really liking that Square UTC, a great pickup for sure. |>


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

J.D. said:


> Mark, I'm really liking that Square UTC, a great pickup for sure. |>


Funny thing is this watch sat on the sales corner for quite a while, over a week I think, and kept dropping in price lower and lower with no takers. I finally couldn't resist and made an offer. Now that I have it, I keep getting comments about how nice it is and where did I find the UTC etc. I even had an offer to buy it before it arrived to me. I guess it flew under the radar on the sales corner. Glad I ended up with it, I really like it.

Thanks for the kind words everyone. :-!


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

There is one on eBay right now. Expensive.

The guy I bought mine from said that at the time the swiss franc conversion worked out to about usd$800 for the Swiss Air UTC when he bought it on a Swiss Air flight. That was a bargain.


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the Fortis Square watches. They look great and are built so well.

We just got in the new Fortis Square Chronograph.. it is really nice also..

http://www.abouttime.com/abouttime/fortis.invtc.html


----------



## ioann12 (Sep 24, 2008)

nice watch mark, square watches are always nice, especially fortis with that special military look.we expect more pics in the near future


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-! Coool.


----------



## UCrazyKid (Oct 2, 2008)

I've had this same watch for over 2 years now. My father picked it up on a Swiss Air flight and gifted it to me on fathers day after my first son was born. It's been a great watch. I had to have it regulated (fast) in the first 4 months but since then it has been perfect. I work in the US for a company in Asia and the GMT helps me keep track of the time at the home office. Also great on trips! I love how rare it is.


----------

